# Nouvelle Apple TV (Sept 2015)



## sebas_ (9 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je cree ce topic pour toutes les questions reltives a la nouvelle Apple TV

Je n'ai pas regarde la KeyNote, mais ai lu les resumes.
Je suis (tres) interesse par la nouvelle Apple TV, mais je voudrai la laisser cachee dans le meuble TV.
D' apres les spec sur le site Apple, je ne voit que l' IR avec la telecommande..
Ca voudrais dire que c' est comme sur les anciennes TV ou il faut diriger la zappette vers la TV? Donc pas possible de la cacher dans un tirroir?
(ca doit faire bien 15 ans que je n' ai pas de TV, la derniere etait cathodique, j'imagine que ca a du evoluer depuis?)

Autre question: 2 capacites.. A quoi sert la plus grande? J'ai un NAS a la maison, j'imagine pouvoir streamer mes films et faire du screen sharing depuis le Mac. A part pour les jeux, j'imagine que la (tres) petite capacite sera parfaite?

Merci de vos reponses!


----------



## tboy (13 Septembre 2015)

Je suis intéressé par tes questions. J'en rajouterai une: Peut-on toujours accéder au home sharing ?
J'ai l'AppleTV3 et j'en suis très content. A la maison, c'est rare quand on allume la télé (ça doit d'ailleurs faire 6 mois qu'on ne l'a pas fait) mais quand on l'allume, c'est avec l'appletv. Nous avons Free sans le service TV.
Je suis tenté par la nouvelle.


----------



## bobytron (21 Septembre 2015)

Bon, il faudra attendre la sortie pour confirmer, mais à priori :

-atv est contrôlable avec un ibidule et l'application remote. 
-pour la capacité, c'est comme pour un ibidule, une petite capacité suffit à certains et pas à ceux qui stockent les medias et apps. 
-concernant le home sharing, on peut imaginer que oui, cette fonction serait conservée. 
Mais vu ton utilisation bi-annuelle, je réfléchirai à 2x avant d'upgrader.


----------



## lauper (21 Septembre 2015)

J'attends de voir cette nouvelle mouture, disposant du modele actuel. C'est vrai, la télécommande a l'air sympa et la bête embarque des composants aptes à gérer des applications qu'on espère nombreuses à venir ..Quant à Siri , à tester ..

Sinon comme Sebas_, si j'adoptais cette nouvelle AppleTV, j'aimerais pouvoir diffuser mes films provenant de mon nas avec une interface à la hauteur c'est à dire pas comme celles de la plupart des TV connectées que j'ai pu tester..(à priori Plex ferait partie des app en cours de développement ) .

Je verrais bien aussi le portage d'application de surveillance Video issues d'iOS pour gérer les caméras connectées en réseau (pour une lecture directe sur la TV sans passer par un boîtier de type nvr ou autre source ..)


----------



## sebas_ (22 Septembre 2015)

J'attends Plex (et la sortie du boitier) pour l acheter. C'est, avec Airplay, les 2 fonctions que j'attends


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Septembre 2015)

Je rajouterais encore une question ... L'Apple TV embarque-t-elle bien une prise HDMI de dernière génération qui permet de contrôler l'élément avec laquelle elle est branchée ? Je sais qu'une norme HDMI permet de faire ça. J'allume mon Apple TV, elle allumera alors le moniteur auquel elle est branchée. De même pour le volume ? ça sera très très intéressant !


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Septembre 2015)

Autre question concernant l'ancien modèle ... Avez-vous des infos sur son interface ? Est ce que l'Apple TV en vente actuellement (pas le nouveau) va lui aussi évoluer vers le meme style graphique sachant qu"il est toujours au catalogue.


----------



## kardonn125 (27 Septembre 2015)

je vais l'acheter c'est sur , en espérant qu'il prend en compte le DTS HD et le DOLBY TRUE HD, en cous je sais qu'il prend en charge le DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS


----------



## mnav (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour on s'approche de la sortie de la new Apple TV. Date de sortie? Précommandes prévues. Une info?


----------



## rama.197 (17 Octobre 2015)

Avez vous une idée des prix CANADIENS ? Le site web parle seulement des prix français


----------



## lauper (24 Octobre 2015)

kardonn125 a dit:


> je vais l'acheter c'est sur , en espérant qu'il prend en compte le DTS HD et le DOLBY TRUE HD, en cous je sais qu'il prend en charge le DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS




C'est mentionné en effet pour le DD7.1 et tout signal  passe par HDMI seule connexion AV disponible sur cet atv.

Pour le DTS HD et DT True HD, rien n'est indiqué ..

A noter en plus de Plex, Incore travaillerait sur l'intégration de son app infuse quj a aussi bonne presse.


----------



## mnav (26 Octobre 2015)

Pas d'apple TV ce jour? Il me semblait que les précommandes débutaient le 26/10?


----------



## lineakd (26 Octobre 2015)

@mnav, et en magasin, vendredi prochain.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2015)

J'ai reçu la mienne ce matin. Quelques points à noter:

• la sortie optique a disparu, mais ça on le savait avant.
• il n'est pas possible de jumeler un clavier Bluetooth comme sur les versions précédentes. C'était une option bien pratique, qui permettait de s'abstenir de perdre inutilement du temps avec la télécommande en tapant par exemple le nom d'un artiste.
• lorsqu'on joue de la musique via l'Apple TV, les compteurs ne sont pas mis à jour dans iTunes. Ce bug est abordé sur les forums de discussion d'Apple.
• lorsqu'on utilise des jeux en diffusant le son sur des haut-parleurs externes il y a un délai d'environ 2 secondes dû à la diffusion via AirPlay.
• il n'y a plus d'application pour écouter les podcasts. Ça doit être un oubli, je ne vois pas d'autres explications.

Bref, globalement, je trouve qu'on a régressé en terme d'ergonomie et d'utilisation par rapport à la précédente version.


----------



## PitAlaoui (3 Novembre 2015)

Hello,

Bonjour a tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, mais vous lis quotidiennement depuis plusieurs annees.

Je viens d'acheter la nouvelle AppleTV et je dois dire que je suis un peu decu par l'ergonomie qui rompt avec le reste des produits Apple.

J'ai un MacBookAir (mid-2011) et la conenction via Airplay marche, en revanche je n'avais pas de son et impossible de l'envoyer meme apres avoir connecte l'image. J'ai du essayer avec un iPad, qui a marche, afin de debloquer la situation. Je ne vois pas d'explication, mais maintenant ca marche. C'est peut etre du a mon OS qui est vieux (Maverick, honte a moi faut que j'update!)..

J'ai en revanche des problemes avec l'affichage, un epais bandeau noir empeche l'image de mon mac de prendre toute la largeur de la TV. C'est une LG, tout ce qu'il y a de plus commun (taille standard). J'ai essaye de bidouiller les reglages des moniteurs dans OSX, ainsi que ceux de l'AppleTV (qui font pas legion..), mais rien n'y fait, le bandeau noir reste. Au mieux j'arrive a le reduite un peu.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idee ? Pensez vous que Yosemite/ElCapitan/Les deux ameliorent la situation ?

Merci,

PitAlaoui


----------



## ToM03 (3 Novembre 2015)

Siri est ne veut pas lancer de musique sur l'apple TV quand je lui dis par exemple "joue moi ma playlist summer 15"  il ne peut pas m'aider a cet egard
Ou "joue moi le dernier album de Coldplay" 

Alors que sur iPhone il le fait parfaitement je trouve ca un peu idiot. Vous etes dans le même cas?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Novembre 2015)

Hello,

J'ai l'Apple TV sept. 2015 et elle s'allume quelques fois toute seule...

Je ne sais pas si c'est dû au fait que certaines applications ne sont pas fermées, mais ça allume en même temps ma TV...

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarquez quelque chose dans ce genre là.

Merci et bonne soirée...


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Je rajouterais encore une question ... L'Apple TV embarque-t-elle bien une prise HDMI de dernière génération qui permet de contrôler l'élément avec laquelle elle est branchée ? Je sais qu'une norme HDMI permet de faire ça. J'allume mon Apple TV, elle allumera alors le moniteur auquel elle est branchée. De même pour le volume ? ça sera très très intéressant !



Elle le fait avec ma Samsung de 2011 ainsi que le volume son ... Effect bien pratique sauf qu'après pour la télé via la box je dois reprendre en HDMI port 2 ...


----------



## lauper (11 Décembre 2015)

Après 3 semaines d'utilisation .
Les + 
Le store se développe (encore du boulot y compris sur la forme ..) et j'ai répondu à mes premiers besoins : infuse pour les vidéos (en smb , pas de nfs mais n'en demandons pas trop ..) , un petit player CCTV à moins de 3€ pour afficher les caméras de surveillance  : le top ! ...quelques jeux sympa et Siri + télécommande vraiment pratique , couplage volume et mise en veille avec la TV sympa .
Les - : Problèmes aléatoires de déconnexion réseau au redémarrage , j'ai isolé un boggue avec le dhcp et ma configuration . Passé en IP fixe . À suivre ..
La télécommande est bien mais dans le noir, on a tendance à faire n'importe quoi. Question d'habitude à prendre sans doute ..
Pas de 4K On le savait mais lire une video 4K prise avec l'iPhone 6s en utilisant les fonctions embarquées de la TV (Android) , c'est ballot ...il va falloir encore attendre la next gen (a9x+ h265) ... 
La connexion usb-c ....ah bon...?!


----------



## bnur (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un petit souci avec ma nouvelle Apple TV :
De temps à autres, alors que le son fonctionne normalement, tout d'un coup, soit le son se coupe, soit le son devient grésillant (comme si j'avais Canal+ en crypté il y a quelques années, mais avec un volume plus faible).
Le seul remède que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'aller dans "réglages", "système" et de "redémarrer" l'Apple TV.
Plus de problème après le redémarrage, mais il peut survenir à nouveau quelques temps après...

Merci pour vos expériences et/avis sur le sujet !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir bnur,

Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce phénomène... 
Cela se produit lorsque tu utilises une application particulière ?


----------



## lauper (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Étrange..avec quelle application cela se produit il ?
avez vous vérifié les branchements ? Peut être faut il changer le cable hdmi ou essayer de connecter  sur une autre tv (ou ampli AV) pour voir si cela se reproduit , réinitialiser aussi l'atv avec les paramètres d'usine ...


----------

